# Success with Atelopus limosus in Panama



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Success in breeding endangered frogs!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been trying to simulate this very thing by letting algae grow on the tanks, plants and leaves before I breed. I will try this (see below) also. What a great idea!


The tadpoles’ natural food is algal film growing on submerged rocks, which Guerrel and his colleagues re-created by painting petri dishes with a solution of powdered spirulina algae, then allowing it to dry.


----------

